# Riesenhecht aus der Sauer



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. Dezember 2007)

Es gibt einen neuen Hechtrekord aus der Sauer 28pfd. und 1,23m maß der riese der bei Langsur in der Sauer gefangen wurde. Muss mal schauen ob ich das Bild bzw. den Artikel aus der Zeitung im Internet finde. 


mfg Flo


----------



## Honeyball (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Riesenhecht aus der Sauer*



hotte50 schrieb:


> meinst Du wirklich, das der Hecht das selber entscheiden kann ?
> 
> Interessant !


Hat er doch in dem Moment, wo er gebissen hat... :m


So, und jetzt mal ernsthaft:
Egal, wo im Moment im AB irgendeine Fangmeldung von 'nem großen Fisch reinkommt, fängt garantiert irgendeiner 'ne C&R-Diskussion an.
Ich denke mal, uns alle oder zumindest die allermeisten von uns interessiert es sehr, zu erfahren, wann, wo, von wem und unter welchen Umständen es jemandem gelungen ist, seinen Traumfisch zu fangen. Jeder, der so ein fantastisches Erlebnis hinter sich hat, hat auch das Recht, darauf stolz zu sein und seine uneingeschränkte Freude darüber mitteilen zu dürfen, ohne von irgendwelchen Neidern und Besserwissern direkt angefeindet zu werden.
Jeder Fänger entscheidet ganz alleine über Verwertung seines Fanges. Das ist und bleibt sein gutes Recht, solange er sich an Verordnungen oder sonstige Vorgaben (Schonzeiten, Mindestmaße, etc.) hält.
*Das ist so, das bleibt so und das wird nie anders sein, ob es einigen von euch passt oder nicht !!!*
Und ich bin weiß Gott nicht der einzige Mod in diesem Forum, den dieses ständige Off-Topic-Führen von Fangmeldungen in unnötige und überflüssige C&R-Diskussionen sowas von ankotzt.
Hier traut sich ja so manch einer schon gar nicht mehr, über seine Fangerfolge zu berichten, weil er ganz schnell damit rechnen muss, dass er von irgendeinem Release-Fetischisten direkt 'ne Breitseite verpasst bekommt.
Dies ist ein Forum von Anglern für Angler und die meisten hier Anwesenden lesen und posten hier, weil sie Fische fangen und möglichst viele Tipps und Informationen darüber bekommen wollen.
Es kann nicht in unser aller Sinne sein, wenn hier ein Druck aufgebaut wird, der dazu führt, dass diese Informationen gar nicht mehr eingestellt werden.
Dagegen wehre ich mich als Boardie und werde meinen gesamten Einfluss als Mod dagegen stellen, selbst wenn das dazu führt, dass gegen einzelne ansonsten sehr nette und kompetente Ansprechpartner hier auch mal eine Verwarnung ausgesprochen werden muss!


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Riesenhecht aus der Sauer*

Bestimmt ein schöner Fang..auf jedenfall petrei an den Fänger!!


----------



## Stizostedion (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Riesenhecht aus der Sauer*

Grüß Dich Honeyball!
*Zu deinem Statement muß man wirklich nichts mehr hinzufügen.*

Jeder Fänger entscheidet ganz alleine über Verwertung seines Fanges. Das ist und bleibt sein gutes Recht, solange er sich an Verordnungen oder sonstige Vorgaben (Schonzeiten, Mindestmaße, etc.) hält.
*Das ist so, das bleibt so und das wird nie anders sein, ob es einigen von euch passt oder nicht !!!*
Und ich bin weiß Gott nicht der einzige Mod in diesem Forum, den dieses ständige Off-Topic-Führen von Fangmeldungen in unnötige und überflüssige C&R-Diskussionen sowas von ankotzt.

Gruß

Stizostedion


----------



## gründler (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Riesenhecht aus der Sauer*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Hat er doch in dem Moment, wo er gebissen hat... :m
> 
> 
> So, und jetzt mal ernsthaft:
> ...


 


Endlich mal jemand der die Wahrheit ausspricht!Jeder sollte es so Handhaben wie er es für richtig hält,und Leuten dehnen es nicht past,sollen lieber ihr großes Mundwerk halten und wenn es jemand stört und er sich unbedingt mitteilen muß,dann geht in Keller und schreibt es an die Wand,so habt ihr immer mal was zum lesen.
Oder würdet ihr auf uns hören wenn wir euch sagen was ihr zu tun und zu lassen habt.Wenn ich einem Verfechter (egal worum es geht) sage deine Frau ist blöd verlaß die lieber,oder dein Gartenzwerg hat häßliche Ohren klopp die Ohren ab,dein Haus gefällt mir nicht,deine Katze scheißt in meinen Garten laß uns die mal beseitigen usw usw,wird der jenige auch nix dran ändern,genau so wenig wie die andere Partei was ändern wird!

(es kann kein friedlicher Nachbar schlafen,wenn der andere Nachbar nicht ruhe gibt).

Wir sollten eigentlich Kamerraden sein,und uns nicht gegenseitig anfeinden!Und das schlimmste daran ist,das wir unseren Gegnern mit solchen Aussagen auch noch Benzin fürs Feuer liefern!

Also last jeden so machen wie er es meint,und kehrt euren eigenen Hof.
lg


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Riesenhecht aus der Sauer*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Dagegen wehre ich mich als Boardie und werde meinen gesamten Einfluss als Mod dagegen stellen, selbst wenn das dazu führt, dass gegen einzelne ansonsten sehr nette und kompetente Ansprechpartner hier auch mal eine Verwarnung ausgesprochen werden muss!


 
*Das unterschreibe und unterstütze ich zu 100 %.* 

Ralf


----------



## krauthi (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Riesenhecht aus der Sauer*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Hat er doch in dem Moment, wo er gebissen hat... :m
> 
> 
> So, und jetzt mal ernsthaft:
> ...


 
das ist mit abstand  das beste posting  was ich seit langem hier gelesen habe |good:|good:|good:|good:


----------



## peitscher (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Riesenhecht aus der Sauer*

wasn schwein


----------



## west1 (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Riesenhecht aus der Sauer*

Darf jetzt auch gelöscht werden!! |kopfkrat

Gruß west


----------

